# Underrated Lizards?



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

Got a question for you guys:

What lizard, in your opinion is underrated and why?


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Soli said:


> Got a question for you guys:
> 
> What lizard, in your opinion is underrated and why?


leopard geckos- 'common boring reptiles' says some people. they have suck gr8 personality an amazing variety of colours and they are so funny to watch (they seem very cheeky)


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

take your pick from my sig lol

my list is endless for this subject ! 

but, imo , more 'under rated' species have come to light this year, so hopefully , we will see an increase in unusual animals being kept in the hobby !


----------



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

damien1010 said:


> take your pick from my sig lol
> 
> my list is endless for this subject !
> 
> but, imo , more 'under rated' species have come to light this year, so hopefully , we will see an increase in unusual animals being kept in the hobby !


Wow, nice selection! Any personal favorites?


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Frog Eyed Geckos.
My T. roborowskii is amazing.
This is Kermit.









He's so charismatic. Always busy doing some excavation or remodelling his home.









He's got such a cute little face, and contrary to popular belief, he seems to enjoy coming out and being handled.
I can't grab him because of his delicate scales, but he comes out every night, o to my hand, of his own accord.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I have to say bearded dragons (I'm a massive bearded dragon fan have been since I started keeping reptiles), with them being "the best starter" lizard and the cheap prices some go for people see them as just a cheap lizard, a sort of oh they will do to start with gain a little experience then rehome 
And "upgrade"- its a good job people don't see their naughty children this way !

My bunch however I see as my companions all with very different behaviour full of character and cracking personality. I just love them : victory:


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

Dwarf monitors.

People looking to get in to monitor keeping always look at the big species. Dwarves are awesome little guys no different from their big brothers!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hahahah how can the two most popular species in the hobby be underrated?
Just because some people don't keep them?

I think any lizard that can't be handles are underrated, not handling seems to be a huge turn off but for me reptiles are interesting because how they look and their behaviour, screw handling or get a gerbil.

A lot of the small stuff is underrated too and of course dwarf monitors are underrated, everyone should have them instead of beardies


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> *Hahahah how can the two most popular species in the hobby be underrated?
> Just because some people don't keep them?*
> 
> I think any lizard that can't be handles are underrated, not handling seems to be a huge turn off but for me reptiles are interesting because how they look and their behaviour, screw handling or get a gerbil.
> ...


Did my post mention that because some people don't keep them is my reason they are underrated ? No, I've made my reasons quite clear on why I feel they are underrated by some keepers. 
I'm not in way shape or form saying other species are not underrated.

You have your opinion and others have theirs.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Did my post mention that because some people don't keep them is my reason they are underrated ? No, I've made my reasons quite clear on why I feel they are underrated by some keepers.
> I'm not in way shape or form saying other species are not underrated.
> 
> You have your opinion and others have theirs.


Your reasons weren't reasons at all because tons of people keep them yet the other species that aren't kept still have those traits in bucket loads.
Beardeds and Leo's are not underrated at all, infact they're overrated by a mile.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I only have the one a beardie but I do think they are underrated my beardie has some character and hes just a great :no1:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

E.agricolae


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> E.agricolae


They've gained popularity over the last year or so too, quite a few of the on the ball gecko keepers are breeding them this year


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> They've gained popularity over the last year or so too, quite a few of the on the ball gecko keepers are breeding them this year


Still a lot of people dont have a clue what they are!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> Your reasons weren't reasons at all because tons of people keep them yet the other species that aren't kept still have those traits in bucket loads.
> Beardeds and Leo's are not underrated at all, infact they're overrated by a mile.


As I said you have you oponions others have theirs.


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

Soli said:


> Wow, nice selection! Any personal favorites?


The wall lizards are amazing to watch , they're very curious and,always come out to see what your doing. They eat from my hand and look like mixture tegus.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> Still a lot of people dont have a clue what they are!


Yep that's very true indeed 



Bradleybradleyc said:


> As I said you have you oponions others have theirs.


Thats true but doesn't mean an opinion is automatically logical or correct but whatever


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> Yep that's very true indeed
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true but doesn't mean an opinion is automatically logical or correct but whatever


We shall have to agree to disagree


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

I would say stenos or any small gecko but I think these are more rare so nobody owns them rather than them being underrated. So for the most underrated lizard I would have to go Yemen/veiled chameleons. I have a big male and I have more fun with him than any of my panthers or jacksons, I find veileds to have more personality and change with the day some days he wants to come others he wants to eat your face and they can easily be just as stunning as panthers in terms of colours.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Green anoles, nobody seems to keep these, they are so entertaining to watch, diurnal and do not need a huge vivarium.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

creg said:


> Green anoles, nobody seems to keep these, they are so entertaining to watch, diurnal and do not need a huge vivarium.


I love anole behaviour in the wild because they come across other males and its really entertaining watching them work out the others sex and then either inviting them onto their tree for some loving or fending off a male :lol2:

They're really popular in the EU, tons of species are for sale at Hamm  (that's always the case lol)


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> I love anole behaviour in the wild because they come across other males and its really entertaining watching them work out the others sex and then either inviting them onto their tree for some loving or fending off a male :lol2:
> 
> They're really popular in the EU, tons of species are for sale at Hamm  (that's always the case lol)


I'm sure someone has told me before that in some countries they actually use green anoles as live food for bigger lizards.

This species looks amazing http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...968569-anolis-allisoni-cuban-blue-headed.html


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

creg said:


> I'm sure someone has told me before than in some countries they actually use green anoles as live food for bigger lizards.


Yep, people in USA do it as its legal out there, I think they're actually sold under the label of feeder lizards too but don't know how accurate that is!

I haven't seen greens or browns in the wild but I saw a couple of larger species in Antigua, my holiday wasn't sun bathing, it was herping around the resort lol


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Eurydactylodes are massively underrated in my opinion.

Also Timon species, I'd have them over a beardie any day of the week..... Stunning animals.


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

I got to say I think because of the over whelming popularity of cresties most of the other new calidonian geckos are over looked and under rated. Even gargoyles and leachies to a certain extent.


----------



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

Was hoping someone would say Eurydactylodes 
I have never seen even them in person, but all their traits make them seem like fantastic geckos.

I agree on the other Rhacs too. Think Chahouas are way underrated. People seem to pass them up for the larger leachies. 

I think cave geckos and plated lizards are also underrated.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Soli said:


> Was hoping someone would say Eurydactylodes
> I have never seen even them in person, but all their traits make them seem like fantastic geckos.
> 
> I agree on the other Rhacs too. Think Chahouas are way underrated. People seem to pass them up for the larger leachies.
> ...


You have good taste.......
:2thumb:


----------



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Yep, people in USA do it as its legal out there, I think they're actually sold under the label of feeder lizards too but don't know how accurate that is!
> 
> I haven't seen greens or browns in the wild but I saw a couple of larger species in Antigua, my holiday wasn't sun bathing, it was herping around the resort lol


You can buy anoles in massive amounts online under feeder lizards. But in pet shows and expos they are sold as pets...all wildcaught unfortunately. I went to South Carolina a few weeks ago and they were EVERYWHERE (green anoles). They are pretty entertaining lizards imo too.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

herper147 said:


> I would say stenos or any small gecko but I think these are more rare so nobody owns them rather than them being underrated. So for the most underrated lizard I would have to go Yemen/veiled chameleons. I have a big male and I have more fun with him than any of my panthers or jacksons, I find veileds to have more personality and change with the day some days he wants to come others he wants to eat your face and they can easily be just as stunning as panthers in terms of colours.


Stenos really, I keep and bread S.Stheno, S.petrii and S.dorea



creg said:


> Green anoles, nobody seems to keep these, they are so entertaining to watch, diurnal and do not need a huge vivarium.


I keep and breed these too 

Jay


----------



## JedBean (Jun 25, 2013)

CROCODILE GECKO, I don't own any myself but i looked in to them and found they were great but seemed a bit underrated to me.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

What about Crocodile Skinks?
Another species you can't handle, but wicked to watch and they look like dinosaurs!









I've got 2 of these too ^_^


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> What about Crocodile Skinks?
> Another species you can't handle, but wicked to watch and they look like dinosaurs!
> image
> 
> I've got 2 of these too ^_^


I love these only seen them when someone posted them on here they are stunning, remind me a bit of the dragons from game of thrones for some reason.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> As I said you have you oponions others have theirs.


Sorry to bring this up again but technically if an animal is commonly kept then it can't be deemed as underrated as many people recommend them. Case closed...

I would say the most underrated lizards are the dwarf monitors again but the most overrated is beardies, have to agree with chris all they do is sit and eat money! Lol


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

TommyR said:


> I love these only seen them when someone posted them on here they are stunning, remind me a bit of the dragons from game of thrones for some reason.


My two are aweeeesome!
I love watching them, they destroy their viv digging every night, and you can hear them 'squeaking' to each other if it's a really still night.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> My two are aweeeesome!
> I love watching them, they destroy their viv digging every night, and you can hear them 'squeaking' to each other if it's a really still night.


I would love a pair at some point in my life, so added to the wish list lol


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow I said something right for a change.

And now for some controversy. 

Beardies and leos are cool. But far from underated. Reccomended by every single reptile shop as a first reptile. Owned atleast once by almost every reptile keeper (Ive had both) and way over bred.

Proof is in the pudding. I can count on one hand how many monitors were at donny last weekend. There was hundreds of beardies and leos.

And everyone complained about the lack of leos... seriously.... I find leos boring frankly and way OVER rated.:whip:


----------



## Wee (May 21, 2013)

I think monitors- like ackies: victory:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Martin88 said:


> Wow I said something right for a change.
> 
> And now for some controversy.
> 
> ...


How many are for sale at shows does not essentially mean over rated just popular, when I was younger I wanted leopard geckos as my first lizard but went straight to monitors, I still would like some species of day geckos etc.


----------



## ghand (Nov 4, 2012)

Not sure why these little guys are so under rated, never see any and I don't understand why they are not more popular, well apart from the sharp claws lol but you could put gloves on and make sure you have pants on when they jump on your knee


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Martin88 said:


> Wow I said something right for a change.
> 
> And now for some controversy.
> 
> ...


I'm one of these few that have never owned beardies, leos or cresties (and I doubt I ever will). 

Personally I think Paroedura species are under-rated, got vazimbas and am looking at getting a few other species. Small and not good for handling, the usual reasons why people aren't interested in a species. Shame really because they are easily the most entertaining out of all my animals. Unfortunately many people (but by no means all) just _have_ to handle their animals, they simply aren't interested in just watching the animal behave vaguely normally.


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

You're right and dont get me wrong there are a lot of cool gecko species. Ive had leos and beardies and dont find leos all that interesting. They are more of a fashion accessory these days with a load of morphs that arnt really all that interesting or special.

Doesnt popularity rule them out of underated catagory though. Every one and their neighbors cat has leos.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Martin88 said:


> You're right and dont get me wrong there are a lot of cool gecko species. Ive had leos and beardies and dont find leos all that interesting. They are more of a fashion accessory these days with a load of morphs that arnt really all that interesting or special.
> 
> Doesnt popularity rule them out of underated catagory though. Every one and their neighbors cat has leos.


I don't know I suppose all these popular lizards beardies, leos etc open the door for herp keepers so I guess I should thank them for interesting me lol, I would chose leo's over beardies really.


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ive had both and think beardies have more personality but its just down to preference isnt it. 

Ackies should be the next big thing instead of beardies lol


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Martin88 said:


> Ive had both and think beardies have more personality but its just down to preference isnt it.
> 
> Ackies should be the next big thing instead of beardies lol


Well wouldn't surprise me, although I thought it was boscs just due to the amount I have seen in pet shops and the classifieds on here. 

Aslong as people research and keep them correctly all is good.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

ghand said:


> Not sure why these little guys are so under rated, never see any and I don't understand why they are not more popular, well apart from the sharp claws lol but you could put gloves on and make sure you have pants on when they jump on your knee
> [URL=http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa362/ghand2/lizards004.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa362/ghand2/06012011102_zps37979cc6.jpg]image[/URL]


These guys should win every award for the cheekiest face in any reptile 
Even as hatchlings they look like they are full of mischief.
On my wish list for when I even have room.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Any species of Day gecko, easily my favourite group. I think people overlook them because they can't/shouldn't be handled but they more than make up for this by being active during the daylight hours and fantastic colouring.

I'm afraid I'm one of the 'elitists' (someone elses word not mine!) who doesn't keep any of the common species, I just find Bearded dragons, Leos, Cresties, Royals and corn snakes boring and am really turned off by the fact that everyone has one. I dread going to pick up vivarium equipment and/or livestock from someone who is eager to show me there collection of these animals! :lol2:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

There's a whole list of things that I think are underrated and would love to own. Desert Iguanas, Berber skinks and Collared lizards being the top 3 I'd love to own. They're not all that hard to come by yet still seem quite underrated and not seen on here all that often.


----------



## ghand (Nov 4, 2012)

vgorst said:


> I'm one of these few that have never owned beardies, leos or cresties (and I doubt I ever will).
> 
> Personally I think Paroedura species are under-rated, got vazimbas and am looking at getting a few other species. Small and not good for handling, the usual reasons why people aren't interested in a species. Shame really because they are easily the most entertaining out of all my animals. Unfortunately many people (but by no means all) just _have_ to handle their animals, they simply aren't interested in just watching the animal behave vaguely normally.


Some folk are in to "show animals" some are in to "pets" I don't see the point of keeping an animal unless you interact with it. Don't get me wrong if that s what you like then thats cool. I like the interaction and when my Sail fin came out of his viv and ran over and jumped on my knee before and sat for a while watching me and cocking his head over listening as i talked to him ( they can't touch you for it lol) it adds to the pleasure of keeping them ,natural behavior it is not, but stuck in a tank is not either. He is happy with the interaction and loves it. 
Just been away for the weekend with the mother calling in on lizard duty.He did not come out of his tank for three days, the day I came home out he comes running all over the place and a different creature .
So don't slag us "pet " owners LOL 
Some don't have the time or inclination to get a reptile to that level and some reptiles never will.Its each to there own.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

vgorst said:


> I'm one of these few that have never owned beardies, leos or cresties (and I doubt I ever will).
> 
> Personally I think Paroedura species are under-rated, got vazimbas and am looking at getting a few other species. Small and not good for handling, the usual reasons why people aren't interested in a species. Shame really because they are easily the most entertaining out of all my animals. Unfortunately many people (but by no means all) just _have_ to handle their animals, they simply aren't interested in just watching the animal behave vaguely normally.


Get masobe and I will glare at you for eternity k.
Doz are mineeeeeee


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

green ameivas
haitian curly tails
most of the spiny swifts
all the plated lizards
bloodsucker tree lizards
dwarf club tailed igs.
blue tongued skinks.


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Chris18 said:


> Get masobe and I will glare at you for eternity k.
> Doz are mineeeeeee


Had to look those up, they're beautiful! Whilst looking I saw some Malayan flying geckos on a us website. They were twenty dollars and they're completely awesome! They must be underrated at that price! Presumably not commonly available here?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Grumble and Grouch said:


> Had to look those up, they're beautiful! Whilst looking I saw some Malayan flying geckos on a us website. They were twenty dollars and they're completely awesome! They must be underrated at that price! Presumably not commonly available here?


Is that Ptychozoon sp? I know someone who has bred them this year


----------



## ghand (Nov 4, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> These guys should win every award for the cheekiest face in any reptile
> Even as hatchlings they look like they are full of mischief.
> On my wish list for when I even have room.


They are great, need a big pad as they are not a small creature but they eat all sorts and if you have the time and space make very good reptiles to keep.Can be a bit skittish at times. I have seen it said they are just show animals but take it from me they are not and interact well with time and patience especially if you have them from a pup LOL 
When you can get a big viv with plenty water and you have the time to give to them dont forget it could be a 15+ year deal and if it all adds up get some you will not regret it.
Definitely very underrated I would say 

.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

ghand said:


> Some folk are in to "show animals" some are in to "pets" I don't see the point of keeping an animal unless you interact with it. Don't get me wrong if that s what you like then thats cool. I like the interaction and when my Sail fin came out of his viv and ran over and jumped on my knee before and sat for a while watching me and cocking his head over listening as i talked to him ( they can't touch you for it lol) it adds to the pleasure of keeping them ,natural behavior it is not, but stuck in a tank is not either. He is happy with the interaction and loves it.
> Just been away for the weekend with the mother calling in on lizard duty.He did not come out of his tank for three days, the day I came home out he comes running all over the place and a different creature .
> 
> So don't slag us "pet " owners LOL
> Some don't have the time or inclination to get a reptile to that level and some reptiles never will.Its each to there own.



My animals are hardly 'show animals', you have clearly never owned a crocodile skink! I'm not against interacting with my animals, not at all, I just don't think that an animals value should be based on handleability and not all 'enjoy' interaction with people. Try handling my Vazimbas, then you'll realise that they are far more content left to their own devices. If they don't 'enjoy' it, then neither do I. If you must handle your animals then that's up to you too, I only have a problem with it if the animal clearly wants to be left alone.

All my animals (reptile or otherwise) are pets, always have been and always will be. I've helped to tame feisty leos, beardies, CWDs but that's not how I choose to keep my animals.





Chris18 said:


> Get masobe and I will glare at you for eternity k.
> Doz are mineeeeeee


Those are the ones I would like to get the most! Afraid I'm far too poor to even look at them at the moment  so they're safe from me... for now


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Chris18 said:


> Is that Ptychozoon sp? I know someone who has bred them this year


Yeah, they look amazing! Bizarre that something so unusual was twenty dollars when cresties were seventy five dollars on the same site! I've only had a leopard and cresties and I love them but there's some amazing critters out there. Maybe in the future when I know a bit more!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Grumble and Grouch said:


> Yeah, they look amazing! Bizarre that something so unusual was twenty dollars when cresties were seventy five dollars on the same site! I've only had a leopard and cresties and I love them but there's some amazing critters out there. Maybe in the future when I know a bit more!


They're wild caught that's why bud, CB ones will be a bit more but species like that go quite cheap in Germany and saw plenty at the Hamm show 
There really is a lot out there, I think if people knew whats available then a lot less people would keep leos and beardeds


----------



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

vgorst said:


> I'm one of these few that have never owned beardies, leos or cresties (and I doubt I ever will).
> 
> Personally I think Paroedura species are under-rated, got vazimbas and am looking at getting a few other species. Small and not good for handling, the usual reasons why people aren't interested in a species. Shame really because they are easily the most entertaining out of all my animals. Unfortunately many people (but by no means all) just _have_ to handle their animals, they simply aren't interested in just watching the animal behave vaguely normally.


I'll admit to being one of those people that likes to handle their animals. But mostly because it's easier to weigh them, clean their cages and work with them in general. However, I do have a few animals that can't be handled and I get as just as much enjoyment out of them.


Blue tongue skinks seem underrated too. They are so docile, interactive and seem intelligent. Not hard to feed either, doesn't make sense why beardies are so much more popular...


----------



## ghand (Nov 4, 2012)

vgorst said:


> My animals are hardly 'show animals', you have clearly never owned a crocodile skink! I'm not against interacting with my animals, not at all, I just don't think that an animals value should be based on handleability and not all 'enjoy' interaction with people. Try handling my Vazimbas, then you'll realise that they are far more content left to their own devices. If they don't 'enjoy' it, then neither do I. If you must handle your animals then that's up to you too, I only have a problem with it if the animal clearly wants to be left alone.
> 
> All my animals (reptile or otherwise) are pets, always have been and always will be. I've helped to tame feisty leos, beardies, CWDs but that's not how I choose to keep my animals.
> 
> ...


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

ghand said:


> Totally agree, if the animal is not of the handling type and hates it then it would be wrong to force it. Some never will interact well.Just got the impression you did not sign up for the interaction bit from your statement "unfortunately many people have to handle there animals" my mistake.
> You are right I have never owned a croc skink LOL I would like other animals at some point but I think I would like a species that's easy to get on with
> 
> Off to look up what a Vazimbas is LOL sounds cool !



Sorry, maybe I should have made myself clearer! I think handling is a problem when people will only keep the species if it is handleable or they just assume that every individual can be handled. Seen far too many threads about 'why does x run away/bite/be defensive when I try to grab him' or 'my x doesn't like being handled so I'm going to swap it for one that does', that's the sort of mentality that annoys me, not handling itself.

Lets just say a crocodile skink is certainly not a display animal, it just looks like you've got an empty tank for the hell of it 

Vazimba geckos are awesome, about the length of my index finger but won't hesitate trying to eat it! Little geckos but big personality.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Soli said:


> I'll admit to being one of those people that likes to handle their animals. But mostly because it's easier to weigh them, clean their cages and work with them in general. However, I do have a few animals that can't be handled and I get as just as much enjoyment out of them.
> 
> 
> *Blue tongue skinks seem underrated too. They are so docile, interactive and seem intelligent. Not hard to feed either, doesn't make sense why beardies are so much more popular..*.


Everytime i show someone (not a reptile person) a bluey they first think it is a snake. Alot of people don't like the snake look about them and would rather have a more lizard looking lizard if that makes sense :lol2:


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Gargoyle geckos? Everyone seems to be getting crested geckos but my garg is entertaining and was perfect for a complete beginner like me. She is great to handle and very active in the evening. Although mine isn't a morph I still think she looks great.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

DeadLee said:


> Gargoyle geckos? Everyone seems to be getting crested geckos but my garg is entertaining and was perfect for a complete beginner like me. She is great to handle and very active in the evening. Although mine isn't a morph I still think she looks great.
> 
> image
> image


People probably prefer the more spikey bodies etc compared to smooth which is why sarasins don't do that we'll either. Leachies obviously have the 'look at me' size so people want them.
Although there's some nice striped gargs about


----------



## Celtic Exotics (Jul 7, 2012)

i was just talking today about blue tongues being under rated! on fb
so many ssp also with a mix of colours on each ssp plus one of the coolest sounding genus names! and although theres not many morphs of this species you do not need them with so many ssp to choose from but thats my 2 pence worth i guess

then theres dwarf monitors as every one else said really
maybe not a perfect starter lizard due to some of them wanting to chomp down on fingers as babies or more skittish/faster/shy (esp timors) than bearded dragons or WHY
but 100% underrated so intelligent compared to present common species love to watch them hunt etc and do become fairly docile :2thumb: 

just a couple examples above of underrated lizards


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

day geckos.... seriously, it's almost frustrating how overlooked they are due to the no handling thing. they look miles better than any leo or crestie morph you'll come across :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

DeadLee said:


> Gargoyle geckos? Everyone seems to be getting crested geckos but my garg is entertaining and was perfect for a complete beginner like me. She is great to handle and very active in the evening. Although mine isn't a morph I still think she looks great.


Agreed! I love my gargoyles. They have all the positive aspects of cresties, but look a lot different and cooler. There's those really nice looking red and orange morphs, but even still they aren't popular still.



albinoxeno said:


> day geckos.... seriously, it's almost frustrating how overlooked they are due to the no handling thing. they look miles better than any leo or crestie morph you'll come across :Na_Na_Na_Na:


A lot of people complain about how their leo or crestie barely does anything during the day, and yet these still aren't popular. I think they are really cool..a gecko that's active during the day with stunning colors? Sign me up (eventually )


----------



## lolacherrycolaa (Jun 18, 2013)

this topic was obviously going to cause some buttons to be pushed lol 

Before dissing on leos, beardies and cresties i think people should remember that calling them boring is like telling someone their child is boring haha everyone thinks their animal is the best and cutest and i love that about the herpe community tbh and i can totally understand why some people would get PO'd at someone else calling their lizard boring.

also just because a lizard is underrated dosnt make it better than one that is 'overrated' every time i see this mentality i feel like hitting the hipster alarm. these animals are 'overrated' for a reason.


----------



## Garebearmcwonderful (Apr 9, 2013)

It may sound crazy, but I think Columbian Tegus are underrated, I think because they are cheep a lot of inexperienced people will buy them while they are little and then freak out when they are "aggressive" and don't take the time to study them or get proper husbandry set up for them. Then they all say that their B&W Tegu was impossible to tame and send it on its way to the next owner. Multiply this process by all the people who get them and the Columbian Tegu gets this big bad aggressive rep. :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

lolacherrycolaa said:


> this topic was obviously going to cause some buttons to be pushed lol
> 
> Before dissing on leos, beardies and cresties i think people should remember that calling them boring is like telling someone their child is boring haha everyone thinks their animal is the best and cutest and i love that about the herpe community tbh and i can totally understand why some people would get PO'd at someone else calling their lizard boring.
> 
> also just because a lizard is underrated dosnt make it better than one that is 'overrated' every time i see this mentality i feel like hitting the hipster alarm. these animals are 'overrated' for a reason.


Agree, I keep cresties and love them to death, no matter how popular they are. But, I wanted to know about some not-so popular lizards so I could expand my horizons beyond the top 10.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

lolacherrycolaa said:


> this topic was obviously going to cause some buttons to be pushed lol
> 
> Before dissing on leos, beardies and cresties i think people should remember that calling them boring is like telling someone their child is boring haha everyone thinks their animal is the best and cutest and i love that about the herpe community tbh and i can totally understand why some people would get PO'd at someone else calling their lizard boring.
> 
> also just because a lizard is underrated dosnt make it better than one that is 'overrated' every time i see this mentality i feel like hitting the hipster alarm. these animals are 'overrated' for a reason.


The last bit doesn't make sense, you can't be overrated for a reason... If there's a reason for its popularity then its not overrated lol.

I agree rarer species aren't automatically more fun to keep but there's certainly more fun to keep than beardies/cresteds ands Leos out there that not many people keep and if you disagree you probably aren't that aware of what's available on the hobby.


----------



## lolacherrycolaa (Jun 18, 2013)

Chris18 said:


> The last bit doesn't make sense, you can't be overrated for a reason... If there's a reason for its popularity then its not overrated lol.
> 
> I agree rarer species aren't automatically more fun to keep but there's certainly more fun to keep than beardies/cresteds ands Leos out there that not many people keep and if you disagree you probably aren't that aware of what's available on the hobby.


thats why i put it in quotation marks as i personally dont think they are overrated just very popular for a good reason.

thats an opinion,the same as i would say anyone who dosnt think keeping cresties is fun has clearly never had that much experience with them as they are freaking hilarious animals with a bunch of personality. 

i guess it just depends if you have the patience and the time to watch them and see it for yourself. at first glance they may seem a little dull so possibly something more ''in your face active'' may be more appealing to somebody who dosnt have patience.

also on the subject of handling, i think its not necessarily about ''oooo i must touch it'' childish sense (maybe for some) but its mostly a bonding thing. admittedly mostly for the human but if the lizard is willing to tolerate it then i dont see how its a put down to want to hold and bond with your animal, if anything it shows how much love and compassion alot of people have towards their animals and thats never a bad thing.

personally i dont find any lizard boring. i love them all and find them all fascinating :flrt:


----------

